# Revell S-100 Schnellboot



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi,any one know of a stockist for the 1/72nd scale Griffon Model etch brass set for the Revell S Boat ,also looking for a stockist for the Lion Roar etch and resin set for the Revell 1/350th Bismark,Europe or US,cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Dragon USA sells Lion Roar stuff


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks,I'll look them up,
Gordon:thumbsup:


----------

